# 5 LNB DISH for FTA



## baddawg (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello... What a great FORUM !
my first post.

I was wondering if the Andrew AT9 5 LNB dish can be configured to work with an FTA Receiver such as the Viewsat Extreme.

I have been testing and only can get the 110 and 119 LNB active.

Has anyone done this and can you give me some help ?


----------



## VoomVoom (Jul 24, 2005)

What are you trying to receive? You won't get much with it. It's to small for conventional FTA. Although, it could be used for experimental/hobbiest purposes, a couple of ITC (in the clear) channels and some radio. You need at least a 30" dish for stable reception. And, you will need a linear LNBF. Otherwise, you're wasting your time.

Al


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Yup, maybe you could point it to pick up the Nimiqs as well, but in the end, you'll have four LNBFs mounted to pick up about five in-the-clear video channels and a couple dozen audio channels. You'd get a lot more content with one 30-inch dish and a linear LNBF pointed at one Ku-band satellite. Add a motor, and you'd have hundreds of channels.


----------

